# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Error Loading Library

## Axel95

Bonjour,

J'ai un problme sur une application dvelopper par mon fournisseur.

Sut des stations XP, tout fonctionne normalement.
Sur les stations VISTA, le message d'erreur suivant apparait:

Error Loading Library
Please check whether PowerBuilder Accessibility can be located in the path


Que faut-il que je vrifie ? J'ai dsactiver la protection (UAC) Windows VISTA
Je me log en Administrateur sur la machine mais rien n'y fait, j'ai toujours le message

Si quelqu'un peut m(aider 

MErci par avance

----------

